# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  SE and PROCV

## Birnen

Hello...

One more time I need help to...

Joined this 2 or 3 forms.

=SE(B12="";"";PROCV(B12;Base!$A$2:$Z$100;6;FALSE))

=SE(SOMA(CONTAR.SE(D12:AH12;"OS");D12:AH12;"SS"));"143";"144";"---")

----------


## arthurbr

Hi, Birnen,
I'll move your post to Non English Excel

----------


## Birnen

hi, arthurbr;

In that case, I will be helped in the Sec. XXII...

I allready post in English with this Non English Excel... and be helped...

----------


## arthurbr

If I am right =SE(SOMA(CONTAR.SE(D12:AH12;"OS");D12:AH12;"SS"));"143";"144";"---") is an IF function. The result of which contains 3 values (143,144,---)instead of 2

What does the part starting with SOMA ( sum) do ?

----------


## Birnen

hi...

is to sum the times we write, OS,SS...

And that about the...

=SE(B12="";"";PROCV(B12;Base!$A$2:$Z$100;6;FALSE))


To find a specify number in the base sheet.

If B12 is P,  C12 will be 144 but, 144 only apper's if D12:AH12 content OS, SS...

Just one more thing, I will work whit many letter's (OS, SS, AT,...) and the values are just 3 (like you have see, 143,144,---)

----------


## romperstomper

I think a sample workbook would help. I can understand what the functions are, but not what you are expecting them to do in this combination.

----------


## meyero90

I noticed there was a problem in the col_index_num: In Folha2, E2 and F2 had the same col_index_num referring to 2 which I believe is wrong. The col_index_num should be equal to 2 in E2 and col_index_num  should be equal to 3 in F2. Then you can drag down the formula.
Now do you still need to combine the formulas mentioned above? And if Yes, in what cell should the formula be?

----------


## meyero90

Disregard the first file I sent you, use the one I am attaching right now.
You can input this formula in Folha2 Range E2:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 you can drag down the formula

And put this formula in Folha2 Range F2:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 you can drag down the formula

I included a "Yes" argument to the formula. Let me know if you need anything else

----------

